# Did some painting this week.



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

I have been wanting to paint my hood scoop inserts for a while, finally went and did it yesterday on my day off. Kept going and did the wheels as well.














































:seeya:


----------



## awake (Aug 9, 2011)

freeze916 said:


> I have been wanting to paint my hood scoop inserts for a while, finally went and did it yesterday on my day off. Kept going and did the wheels as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks good. Paint your shoes and hats too. It will make the wheels look better 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks great! I'm considering getting my rims painted or powder coated. I'm guessing you have a spray gun? What kind of paint did you use?


----------



## NeverEnough (Nov 13, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## GTR944 (Jun 6, 2006)

Looks good... what type of paint did u use?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

10 bucks says it's plasti-dip!


----------



## GTO691024 (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks really good!


----------

